#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [綜合] 從水中浮出... (大呼吸!)

## WA. 璇

潛水有點過久...
(大呼吸!)


6月前


吸煙


羽毛筆  (冒簽?!?!!)    
    



6.8.08



挑戰 "削果皮藝術"!xd    
    



9.8.08


8月8日...
被狂被灌水!!!
(詳情見 "8/8"-->http://wolfbbs.net/weblog_entry.php?e=10654)    
    



12.8.08


給冰弟的贈圖
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=2...hlight=#243683




19.8.08


昨天畫的.
話說當時我實在太餓...
結果一口咬了下去......~XDD    
    




*以下為收費項目
為何要收費? 
-因內容涉及小獸的學校及其他人, 所以要遮一下.
-製作得太辛苦, 收一下費用啦. (?!!XD)

付費後, 你會買到什麼?
你會買到小獸學校的話劇的道具及其製作內幕.


**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
歡迎給予意見,
小獸一定會全心聆聽~!

----------


## TYPHOON

最後那張Q版咬下去的很可愛
表情也好經典XD
你好像蠻會畫這種圖的~~

----------


## WA. 璇

TO 狼人巴肯:
嗯. 這種圖容易畫呀~ 
所以喜歡XD
謝謝!

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯……芬也想參加話劇組……
話說 撲克邊緣削圓點會更真實 不過也不是重要的部分……

----------


## WA. 璇

TO 芬里尔:
撲克邊緣削圓點...
好的, 下一次我做時會留意一下......
不過現在我校的話劇組已完了... XD
謝謝!

----------


## ALEX

????????
完全看不懂抱歉
也搞不懂話劇在幹麻
不過會畫很讚
呵呵

----------


## WA. 璇

TO ALEX:
你看不懂什麼~??? (我也不懂...)

我不是話劇組的演員...
所以我也不懂......XD

謝謝~~~^^

----------

